# Gianduja



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so, i have many recipes that i want to try out at work that call for (my favorite) Gianduja! but we dont carry that at our restaurant. we do however have cocoa butter, milk chocolate, praline paste. does anyone have a recipe for gianduja that sets up like a bar of chocolate and that i can use in my recipes. ? 

thanks very much!

*edit, i did notice the post at the bottom of the page... but it did not answer my question...


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am sure you can find a recipe on the internet, have you ever had good gianduja? I am living in Torino and it is famous here, melt in your mouth, silky and very, very smooth. However, it is not made is bars here, it is made into individual morsels and wrapped in foil. I have not seen it in a bar but it might exist.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i have looked and looked and i cant seem to find a recipe for it. so i guess i'll just have to experiment.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Jessiquina,

This is the recipe we used in school. It may or may not be what you are looking for, but it is aleast a starting place.

1 pound whole hazelnuts
12 oz powdered sugar
7 oz milk couverture
3 oz cocoa butter or clarified butter

Toast the hazelnuts in a 325* oven, remove most of the skin and set aside. Melt the couverture and cocoa butter. Toss the hazelnuts with 1/2 cup vegetable oil and place in a food processor. Pulse until an oily texture is acheived. Add the powdered sugar and blend well. Add the couverture mixture and blend to a uniform texture. Let cool before blending until smooth. Store in a covered container.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks a bunch! i will try that.. i can taste it right now.. mmmmmm


----------

